# [solved] HighPoint RocketRaid 1740 Driver Issue

## [sinz]

I have a HighPoint RocketRaid 1740 pci card (fake raid) which is not supported in the kernel.  HighPoint provides an open source driver on their website which I had working under gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.17-r8 using this version of HighPoint's driver: rr174x-linux-src-v2.1-080710-1311.  Recently when I updated udev it told me:

```
* udev-149 does not support Linux kernel before version 2.6.25!
```

So I updated to the most recent version which was 2.6.31-r6 a few days ago and tried the newer version of the HighPoint driver, rr174x-linux-src-v2.4-091009-1434.  

In my old kernel, 2.6.17, everything worked perfectly fine after following these instructions: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548782-highlight-highpoint+1740.html which basically just entails using 

```
make patchkernel
```

 and then enabling the driver via make menuconfig.

When I followed those same instructions for the new kernel and new driver the option showed up as normal in make menuconfig so I compiled it into the kernel as normal but then the machine just hung at boot when loading the driver.  When compiling it as a module it hangs as well.  The system responds normally in other terminals and whatnot but it just never loads the module.  

I even tried the older version of the driver with the newer kernels with the same result.  I can't roll back to kernel 2.6.17 unless I roll a number of other things back as well so I'd like to avoid doing that.

When I check dmesg I get the following:

```
udev: starting version 149

rr174x: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

rr174x:RocketRAID 174x controller driver v2.4 (Feb 22 2010 17:33:56)

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 63b6e348

IP: [<f88c4f98>] f8e22123f+0x18/0x50 [rr174x]

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/ide1/1.1/block/hdd/removable

Modules linked in: rr174x(P+)

Pid: 996, comm: modprobe Tainted: P           (2.6.31-gentoo-r10y #3) E-4000                         

EIP: 0060:[<f88c4f98>] EFLAGS: 00010a07 CPU: 0

EIP is at f8e22123f+0x18/0x50 [rr174x]

EAX: 00000000 EBX: f87f1000 ECX: f88f3500 EDX: 6b27ade8

ESI: 00000000 EDI: f88f35a0 EBP: 00000000 ESP: f7177ec0

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 00e0 SS: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 996, ti=f7176000 task=f7987750 task.ti=f7176000)

Stack:

 f88c2c8b f88ec8b2 f88f3500 f88f3522 ffffffff 0003b0cf f7177f70 00000007

<0> 00000007 f88f3420 8935ce79 f88f35a0 00000000 f88b08b0 f8882000 f88f3d20

<0> f88b02c8 00000000 8935ce79 c14db9a0 00000000 fffffffc 00000000 c1064973

Call Trace:

 [<f88c2c8b>] ? hpt_detect+0x61/0x874 [rr174x]

 [<c1064973>] ? tracepoint_module_notify+0x41/0x48

 [<c1041aed>] ? notifier_call_chain+0x3d/0x74

 [<f87f1000>] ? init_this_scsi_driver+0x0/0x110 [rr174x]

 [<f87f1048>] ? init_this_scsi_driver+0x48/0x110 [rr174x]

 [<c1041eec>] ? __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x60/0x7c

 [<f87f1000>] ? init_this_scsi_driver+0x0/0x110 [rr174x]

 [<c100102e>] ? do_one_initcall+0x2e/0x180

 [<c105201d>] ? sys_init_module+0xcd/0x2d0

 [<c10ab1f6>] ? sys_read+0x54/0x93

 [<c1002ef7>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Code: 00 00 00 c3 eb 0d 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 8b 54 24 04 31 c0 8b 4c 24 08 3b 15 9c 35 8f f8 7d 32 8d 14 92 c1 e2 02 <66> 8b 82 60 35 8f f8 66 89 01 66 8b 82 62 35 8f f8 66 89 41 02 

EIP: [<f88c4f98>] f8e22123f+0x18/0x50 [rr174x] SS:ESP 0068:f7177ec0

CR2: 0000000063b6e348

---[ end trace d2a8ecb9fd36b91a ]---

```

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by [sinz] on Tue Feb 23, 2010 8:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## [sinz]

So I managed to solve this.  

I grabbed the driver package for SuSE from HighPoint's site, unzipped it and poked around and found sata_mv.ko, indicating that CONFIG_MV_SATA is required.  There's no mention of this in the README for the "open source" driver, which actually contains no actual sources, or anywhere else for that matter but I enabled Marvell SATA support in the kernel, rebooted, and the card came right up.

----------

